

Show HN: Votodo - An Action Network (Accepting Beta Invites) - nns1212
http://votodo.com

======
nns1212
Votodo is an Action Network that helps you to Share, Discover & Do what you
want to do.

People use Votodo to share & keep track of what they want to do. Votodo also
helps you to discover what others want to do based on your location &
interests.

Best of all, Votodo community also joins, helps & inspires others to do
interesting things and make stuff actually happen!

Also, "todos" on Votodo give a fair idea of what's going to trend.

We are accepting beta invites from the HN community. We would love to have
your thoughts & suggestions.

